# Things that turn me off in women.



## ethicsGradient (Sep 10, 2013)

Subscribed .... this is going to be great! :laughing:


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

android654 said:


> Just remember that you said it.


I am not entirely sure that you get why i started this thread.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

What I hate from women, and I have lost friendships over this too:

- expectation that I am a half-non BF to them. I organised things as best I could, and I still get the sulky face rather than a "thank you" for appreciation

- I try to indirectly boost morales by buying things from my friend's shop so she makes the sale in order to encourage her, but she takes the advantage and actually brag that she was better at sales and starts to become more arrogant and kept on asking me to go back to buy more, even when I was jobless and I continued to protest.... (What?) I help you, you use me, that makes sense. 

- Women who bitch about other women's private affairs. It is none of your business!

- Women who give intimate advices to other men, and then ruin that couple's relationship, cos the girl has to put up with or did not know that the "technique" was learnt by someone else. THIS is kinda creepy and yuck. 

- Women who causes a fight between couples, by implying anything wrong with the GF in the relationship as insecure, or whatever, and is not helpful, and without any context, reasons, or good heartedness. They do not know the ins and outs of the story and just assume, great, why not just blacken their family, their relationship and be done with ? 

- Women who does not support other women.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

DiamondDays said:


> I am not entirely sure that you get why i started this thread.


I do. But behind the face of point-making is a petty interior that's simply trying to get even. Whatever point you were trying to make got lost behind that, if there was one to begin with. Truth is, you can't change people's perceptions on what they do and don't like, and it's a vain attempt to try correct that by "playing their game." Good try, though.


----------



## napkineater (Mar 26, 2013)

I honestly don't care what you don't like about half of the population, get over yourself.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

android654 said:


> I do. But behind the face of point-making is a petty interior that's simply trying to get even. Whatever point you were trying to make got lost behind that, if there was one to begin with. Truth is, you can't change people's perceptions on what they do and don't like, and it's a vain attempt to try correct that by "playing their game." Good try, though.


You're free to attribute whatever motivations to me that you see fit. I started this thread to prove a point, nothing else. You would have to be a mighty wizard indeed to truly gauge what is going on inside my head by reading some text on the internet. 



napkineater said:


> I honestly don't care what you don't like about half of the population, get over yourself.


Again, missing the point.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Kanerou is right about weight. My mom and I for some reason both weigh more than we actually look for our heights.So the rules are misleading, I suppose


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

DiamondDays said:


> Who cares how you look with your clothes on? Also, you don't need to look huge to be fat.
> 
> If you're 30-40lbs overweight you will look fat naked, no two ways about it, and that is what matters in the end.
> 
> See this is a shallow horrid thread where men talk about female attributes that turn them off, so that is what i am doing. If you think people can't tell you're 30-40lbs overweight because you "carry it well", wear flattering clothes or whatever you are deluding yourself.


calm yourself padawon... 

on topic: 

what do i hate about women? vaginas! i mean, _c'moooon_ already! what's the big deal? *grumble, grumble... angry n stuff*

... in all seriousness though: 

people in general are pretty disgusting and disappointing--you see it all over the place--the same things in everyone. then there are people that see it in themselves and _at least attempt_ to reign it in and have some modicum of control over it, so they don't in turn spread it. 

splitting it down the middle only makes sense in so far as it can give the illusion that we no longer posses any of those qualities... but that usually leads to an exaggerated form of displaying those qualities.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

It's pretty fuckin easy to talk about not preferring fat women without calling them juvenile sizeist shit like "landwhales". I'd love to sit back and get into yet another tiff over getting someone to stop spewing pejorative dehumanizing garbage about other people's bodies, only to be called a 500 pound troglodyte of course, but I am short on time, so I'll take another route this time around. For those who clearly need a damn rule book, like it's kindergarten around here, to set their asses straight about basic respect between adults, because you just can't fathom it on your own watch:-



> *12. No Discriminatory Remarks*
> Discriminatory remarks are unacceptable. This includes racism, sexism, offensive remarks about (or against) religion*** or gender identity, physical attributes *(size, height, etc.)*, and homophobic remarks. I'd like to take this a step further and coin a new term called typism. We will not tolerate broad generalizations and/or individual attacks that are meant to degrade by type. Joking is acceptable but should a member take offense they should ask that line of joking to stop. If it does not cease at that point, corrective actions will be taken.



http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I chose no to participate in the other thread. Do I get a cookie?


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

monemi said:


> I chose no to participate in the other thread. Do I get a cookie?


Yes! In fact, in the spirit of "teach a man to fish, feed him for life," here's all the cookies you'll ever need:

http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/

WARNING: The cookie is addicting. Please be cautious when clicking the cookie.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Boomerang said:


> Yes! In fact, in the spirit of "teach a man to fish, feed him for life," here's all the cookies you'll ever need:
> 
> Cookie Clicker
> 
> WARNING: The cookie is addicting. Please be cautious when clicking the cookie.


----------



## MisterD (Feb 24, 2010)

Eh... this is hard for me to say. In high school I was very socially selective. I only talked to hot girls & disregarded ugly ones. 

But now, I embrace them all. It can range from expanding social circles (potential hot friends) to those that have the potential for sex. 

What turns me off in a woman? 
A woman that doesn't have confidence in her own abilities. 
A woman who drowns in their own self-pity.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

My biggest turn-off in women: feminists. I fully respect their personal belief and what they stand for. But it is just not my choice of flavor. I am a guy who prefers to open doors for women, hold her close when I can tell she feels cold or scared, express my masculinity and she her femininity. If the woman I'm dating is being a total bitch about any of that, then I dump her on the spot for her and my sake.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Wh1zkey said:


> My biggest turn-off in women: feminists. I fully respect their personal belief and what they stand for. But it is just not my choice of flavor. I am a guy who prefers to open doors for women, hold her close when I can tell she feels cold or scared, express my masculinity and she her femininity. If the woman I'm dating is being a total bitch about any of that, then I dump her on the spot for her and my sake.


I think that is less feminism and more her personality. I am feminist and I enjoy when men, or anyone, does nice things for me. 

I think hating feminism would mean not dating a girl because she owns a car or votes. Or thinks she has the right to get an education, and have a job. 

Be careful about that... You might pass up a real nice girl one day who would love for you to hold her and open doors, just because she made the mistake of saying she is a feminist!

(I respect your opinion BTW. I just think a lot of people lately misunderstand what some of these ideologies are supposed to mean in a real world context.)


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

BlackDog said:


> I think that is less feminism an:tongue:d more her personality. I am feminist and I enjoy when men, or anyone, does nice things for me.
> 
> I think hating feminism would mean not dating a girl because she owns a car or votes. Or thinks she has the right to get an education, and have a job.
> 
> ...


Honestly I'm glad you pointed this out because I admittedly have no working knowledge about feminism. Sorry if I offended you or anyone who holds feminism closely to them as I was speaking purely from experience. I'll be more open next time.


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

DiamondDays said:


> Women who think that just because they were neurotic enough to force themselves to get good grades they are hot shit.


What makes you think that it takes neurosis to have good grades, huh.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Wh1zkey said:


> Honestly I'm glad you pointed this out because I admittedly have no working knowledge about feminism. Sorry if I offended you or anyone who holds feminism closely to them as I was speaking purely from experience. I'll be more open next time.


Your response just made my day! I am not offended at all, I was just pointing it out in case you were unaware. 

Lots of guys are feminists and don't even know it. (My BF for example. Then I pointed out to him that up until fairly recently a man could not rape his wife. And I do not mean he couldnt physically, but that nothing he did sexually to his wife, against her will or otherwise, could legally be considered rape as she was thought to be his property to do with as he pleased. Then he said "Aw, damn. Did they change that in Canada, too?". But he was kidding. Er... I think.)


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Aenye said:


> What makes you think that it takes neurosis to have good grades, huh.


Yo! What i wrote does not imply what you think it does.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Hmmm my turn offs?

- Unbalanced Fi
- Lack of "mental connection" with me
- Low sex drive

All three of my ex's have been overweight (one of them outright ugly), and that didn't really factor in to anything until we separated--only then did I really find them unattractive. I've thought about this some recently though, and have begun to wonder if weight directly correlates to sex drive. Since this "potential realization" I've found myself more attracted to the idea of a woman of a more "specific" physical appearance.

Also, I've been more attracted to the ExTP idea, and they tend to be on the smaller size.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

I find jelousy unattractive in a woman. If I am with you, I find you attractive and you have no need to be jelous. I am a touchy feelie gal and I will hug people. It means nothing.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Whatever man, girls who smoke are the best.


I hate cigarettes. I even let myself break that rule with the last person I dated. 

If they smoke, it should only be non-tobacco products. Just my taste.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Since, I am an equal opportunity offender: I will repost what I said in that other thread, since my "turn offs" weren't gender specific:



TreasureTower said:


> Controlling behaviour, inability to empathize with others, superficiality, lack of self-awareness, refusal to admit weakness or vulnerability, shoving their "expert" opinions down your throat, hostility, self-centeredness, selfishness, aloofness, flakiness, interrogates or criticises you to death; close-mindedness, narcissism, rudeness, inability to appreciate art or culture, deficient sense of humour, unreliability, willful lack of intelligence; set in their ways, unwillingness to compromise.



@Diphenhydramine, since I was unable to post this in the other thread:


* *










































But you know, depending on who wears them; it can be kind of hot.


 :kitteh:


----------



## Synful (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm having a commissioned work done in bronze of @DiamondDays balls so that I can pay homage


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Synful said:


> I'm having a commissioned work done in bronze of @_DiamondDays_ balls so that I can pay homage


You'll have to downsize them tho, 'cuz if you do them in regular size it'll ruin you.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Aryn2 said:


> Oh, so you must be gay?


Totally. I love them dickzzzz.


----------



## ghostly (Jun 8, 2013)

Ew this thread is gross.


----------



## RandomRubiks (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm fine with this thread. Because no one is attractive to everyone (except Scarlett Johansson) and that's just how stuff works, plus it's kind of difficult to change your preferences, whether they are shallow or not.

It's just not a big deal if someone considers another person unattractive, and I don't think people should be that insulted by it.


----------



## Amore (Mar 10, 2013)

Women who gossip and are busybody about eevverrryything.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't generally enjoy extra large women, nor do I enjoy extra small women. (weight)

I dislike that most women I know keep talking shit about feminism and gender equality, but still insist on men approaching them, paying for dinners, doing pretty much all the romancing stuff, oh and wait for it..... MAKE MORE THAN THEM.

Girls who fuck around and call it "being sexually liberated", but call it being a "player" or "womanizer" when a guy does it.

Women who think they can hit a guy and expect him to not defend himself because she's female. (the same kinds of females who keep talking shit about gender equality)

Dumb shrews that go for that drunk guy at the bar and then complain about how all men are assholes.

Women that complain that porn makes men have unrealistic desires/expectations, but then go use a dildo that is two standard deviations from the average penis size, or vibrators. Or both.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Phonezombies. Aka not being able to go 5 minutes without their phone: twatter / facebuk / other shit. It just really bores me.

But I guess this applies to anyone.

Nope. I have no contribution whatsoever.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> So your offended sense of fairness allows you to be an ass to someone else in the name of so-called equality. Clearly a progressive mind here. You aren't worth my time or consideration.


I want to hug you.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

about half of the posts are like, "okay. all good. I totally get that".

the other half remind me of how disgusting and repulsive men are when they think with their dick.

it's as bad as a female man hater's verbal vomit.

my only consolation are the legitimate posts made from a mind. not a head, of a penis.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> I don't generally enjoy extra large women, nor do I enjoy extra small women. (weight)
> 
> I dislike that most women I know keep talking shit about feminism and gender equality, but still insist on men approaching them, paying for dinners, doing pretty much all the romancing stuff, oh and wait for it..... MAKE MORE THAN THEM.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with this post. Double standards really suck.


----------



## Ben8 (Jul 5, 2013)

Well I just hate everything about women. Hopefully no women take offense to this considering I'm a stranger on the internet, but I still hate you. Asexual FTW


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Ben8 said:


> Asexual FTW


Lucky bastard! 
-------------------------------------------------
Also, why is this thread still in existence?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

L said:


> Lucky bastard!
> -------------------------------------------------
> Also, why is this thread still in existence?


The women's one was closed because they were just intentionally being rude and hurtful. Men are being more decent and honest. (for now)


----------



## Accidie (Jul 11, 2013)

There is so much hypocrisy in this thread I want to respond to, but it's not worth my time anymore.

All I will say is that this sort of negativity is going to get you nowhere. I hope you find someone to love and fulfill, who loves and fulfills you.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> The women's one was closed because they were just intentionally being rude and hurtful. Men are being more decent and honest. (for now)


I dunno about that; another poster above referred to half of the men in this thread as disgusting and repulsive when they think with their dicks. 

Honestly, the whole "eye for an eye" thing behind this thread is pretty childish, though I think the OP realizes that. I think. I hope?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Boomerang said:


> I dunno about that; another poster above referred to half of the men in this thread as disgusting and repulsive when they think with their dicks.
> 
> Honestly, the whole "eye for an eye" thing behind this thread is pretty childish, though I think the OP realizes that. I think. I hope?


It is impossible to think with a penis. Also, the posts here are a lot less inappropriate than some of the posts on the other thread. That one was pretty much a slaughter-fest of the reputation of all men on earth.


----------

